# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  نحوه ی تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی

## Rezais

سلام دوستان
من دانشجوی پیام نور با دیپلم 95 تجربی هستم
آیا میتونم با این دیپلم به کنکور ریاضی 98 شرکت کنم؟
چطور باید فرم تجربی  رو پر کنم؟ (جایی که معدل میخواد رو؟)
آیا میتونم به اصلاح معدل خردادماه شرکت کنم؟
ممنون

----------

